

Should we convert passenger air-liners to drones? - zxcvcxz

-Pretty hard to hijack<p>-Is it possible to create a situation where only authorized personel can control the flight mechanisms from the ground?<p>-would you fly in one?<p>-what other advantages&#x2F;disadvantages would it have?
======
patmcc
There's no real advantage - we currently have autopilot that's quite good, so
you really have the best of both worlds - skilled humans plus useful
computers. Hijacking is not that big a concern, and the cost of human pilots
isn't that great (compared to fuel and capital costs).

Also, if you centralized things on the ground, you'd create a big target -
come get 1000 planes with one hijacking.

------
jpetersonmn
\- Pretty hard to hijack / Possibly, but what about hacking it? If it used gps
technology researched have already shown that it can be messed with to take
control.
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18643134](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18643134)

------
rajacombinator
The main advantages would be on the cost side. Obv removing the pilots. Also
removing all cockpit gear which is probably costly. And that space could then
be used for additional seating.

------
monroepe
I would fly in one as long as it was cheaper.

